

Fun With Live Video in WebGL with WebRTC - jerome_etienne
http://learningthreejs.com/blog/2012/02/07/live-video-in-webgl/

======
mikemoka
Interesting, but can anyone find an use case for this beside an in browser
"second life" clone?

~~~
twp
Some ideas off the top of my head:

\- Google Street View or Google Earth with live, real-time video.

\- Augmented reality in your web browser (e.g. manipulate virtual objects by
gesticulating at your webcam).

\- Put a fish eye lens on your webcam, and then map the resulting video
texture onto the inside of a sphere. A viewer inside the sphere can then look
in different physical directions without the webcam having to actually move.
For extra points, use multiple webcams pointing in different directions and
combine them. Result: simple telepresence.

~~~
jerome_etienne
augmented reality is around the corner. see Ilmari Heikkinen work at
<https://github.com/kig/JSARToolKit>

